# Snapper Overdrive Pedal - Similar to Menatone Red Snapper



## music6000 (Dec 29, 2020)

Based on Menatone Red Snapper
I must have liked it coz I built 2 of em', 2015 & 2016!
Made in W.A (Western Australia)

Demo - 



 :


----------

